# anadrol cycle



## mgs (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Am about to start a cycle of anadrol. Ive heard anadrol is commonly used on bulking cycle with sustanon and deca-durabolin.
Would a cycle of anadrol and Nolvadex combined be sufficient to help the fight against loss of gain when i come off the cycle? would test be a better option alongside?

Cheers,


----------



## ZECH (Mar 12, 2007)

This post makes no sense whatsoever. Any androgen taken after you supposedly end your cycle, will still keep you supressed.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2007)

Clarify the last half of your post so we can better figure what your thoughts are.


----------



## mgs (Mar 13, 2007)

*avoiding loss of gain after cycle*

lol ok guess it was a bit of a mouthfull to decifer. Basically hunting for different view on an anadrol stack. I know a few who have stacked it to best fight the sides, for fear of gynecomastia for example by adding Nolvadex. Any recomendations on a good stack that will help prevent loss of gains after cycle, or as well as a stacking product whats best coming off the cycle as anadrol only would obv be pointless. So any opinions on the best way to keep the gains!?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 13, 2007)

If your main concern is keeping what you gain, consider running steroid cycles that are easy to recover from.  Avoid AAS like deca that can be problematic.  Follow with proper pct. Maybe it would be best if you just layed out the cycle you would like to run, let us critique it then ask further questions?  

A lot of people do run nolvadex on cycle to stave off gyno.  Other than an AI like Arimidex, letrozole or exemestane, nolva is probably your best bet.  I'd probably consider taking a pretty good dose of anti-estrogens if I wanted to try A-bombs.  I see where you are coming from there.

You could just kick start a cycle with anadrol and run a long ester of test (like enanthate or cypionate).  Lay out what you are thinking.


----------



## mgs (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi,

Heres what i got recomended not to sure tho as im looking to keep as much weight gain as possible after the end of cycle.

Any opinions or alternative cycle recomendations much appreciated.

Weeks 1-3 50-100mg anadrol e/d
Weeks 3-5 50-100mg anadrol e/d + 20mg Nolvadex
Weeks 5-8 40mg Dianbol e/d + 50 Proviron


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 13, 2007)

mgs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Heres what i got recomended not to sure tho as im looking to keep as much weight gain as possible after the end of cycle.
> 
> ...



, thats your liver when you puke it up during this cycle


----------



## mgs (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks for that Bullshit opinion. On a more serious note if anyone has any HELPFULL opinions or experience about my cycle then please do post.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 13, 2007)

It may have been harsh, but it was truthful. 8 weeks of 17aa's will kill your liver.
Plus the nolvadex is more harmful to your liver than either oral. You want to be on dialysis?


----------



## mgs (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, so focusing on the stack here...over a safer six week period lets say, what do you think of the stack, im really looking for the best way to keep my gains instead of kissing them all goodbye when i come off the cycle.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 13, 2007)

How about:

Weeks 1-4: Anadrol 50-100 mg/ED
Weeks: 1-12 Testosterone Enanthate 500mg EW

or 

Weeks 1-4: Dbol 40mg/ED
Weeks 1-12: Testosterone Enanthate 500mg EW

On both cycles dose would be dependent on goals/cycle history.  Both would need to be followed by a proper pct using something like nolvadex or clomid for ~4 weeks.  Also research whether you would like to use HCG to prevent atrophy on cycle.  Check out Swale's protocol.  Milk thistle should be used before during and after taking any strong oral steroid.  I use about 1g milk thistle everyday.  Gyno is a real possibility.  You may want to consider other on-cycle ancillaries like a good aromatase inhibitor and blood pressure control drug.

Notice how both option include no more than one oral and use that oral steroid for no more than four weeks.  Consider getting comprehensive bloodwork done prior to cycling so you have a good baseline measurement to work with.


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 13, 2007)

As long as he runs alot of liver supps and gets his bloodwork done he should be fine.

If you are going to do it though, please get several liver support meds, and find a doctor who will check your liver values.

Some great liver meds.

Synthergine by synthetek      (60 bucks)
liv52 by  himalaya                 (20 bucks)
Cycle Support by Anabolic innovations (40 bucks)

Those can all be run together and are proven effective. Look into them, read about them, find reveiws..ect.ect.


----------



## mgs (Mar 13, 2007)

*good info*

Cardinal your cycle recommended below....

Weeks 1-4: Anadrol 50-100 mg/ED + 1g milk thistle e/d 
Weeks: 1-12 Testosterone Enanthate 500mg EW + 1g milk thistle e/d 
Weeks 12-16 (PCT) nolvadax or alternative + 1g milk thistle e/d 

have you or anyone used this cycle or similar before? Is there an alternative to the Testosterone Enanthate to use in this cycle that doesnt require injection?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 13, 2007)

mgs said:


> Is there an alternative to the Testosterone Enanthate to use in this cycle that doesnt require injection?



No. And it is unavoidable that you will loose some of your gains after cycle. You can try HCG during cycle and hopefully when you come off cycle and you hit PC, you raise your natural test levels as soon as possible. Thats all you can hope for.
Get the Oral only out of your head. If you don't, you liver is in for a long hard road. Even with injectables, it takes a hit, but nowhere near as hard.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 13, 2007)

What are your stats now? Do you even need to go that route?


----------



## mgs (Mar 13, 2007)

ok cheers. i think its gonna be best to run the anadrol alongside the test then and follow it up with nolvadax and steady PCT.

How would the anadrol only cycle work out with a good dose of nolvadax dudring PCT ?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 13, 2007)

mgs said:


> ok cheers. i think its gonna be best to run the anadrol alongside the test then and follow it up with nolvadax and steady PCT.
> 
> How would the anadrol only cycle work out with a good dose of nolvadax dudring PCT ?



Orals only kickstart a cycle. Most of it is water weight which you will loose.


----------



## mgs (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok info appreciated mate.
What are your thoughts on this cycle, what to expect ?
This was a recommended as a serious bulking cycle....

Week 1: Anadrol 50 mg E/D
Weeks 2 - 6 : Anadrol 100mg E/D + Nolvadex 20mg E/D
Weeks 6 + 7 : Nolvadex 20mg E/D + 50mg Clomid E/D


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 13, 2007)

Why are you married to the concept of doing orals?  The liver damage is pretty harsh, and the cycles are limited in duration.  From what I've been able to learn so far, it seams that you get more bang for the buck going with injectables.

PreMier posted a great fina faq just a few days ago.  Covers soup to nuts on cycles, sides, kits, and so on.


----------



## mgs (Mar 13, 2007)

lol im not married to the idea of using orals mate im just trying to make best use of the gear i have aquired. Just wanted advice on that particular cycle as it has been recomended to me along with the gear.
Any thoughts on the above cycle?

Cheers


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL ... you got dg, Cardinal, and ShapeUP on the job.  What they say you should go with ... IMHO.


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 13, 2007)

Like I said, I have not done any AAS, but I am a member of just about every forum on the subject, I read every article, study (still am) regarding PCT, and substances, liver protection..ect.ect. and I have several of the most well circulated books on the subject. There is alot of contradictory info out there regarding age and use of orals..ect.

I find that diet, intense training, liver protection and pct are the most important , the specifics of each are all debated.

PCT, the substances that I think look the best based on studies are these.

Toremifene and aromasin.  Look into these, the prices are now abot the same as nolva and clomid and they are stronger/safer.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 13, 2007)

I would not do any oral past 4 weeks, nor do it without some type of test (Test E, Test prop, Test cyp). You will probably need 4 weeks of PC after a 10 week cycle. Up to you what to do. We can talk till we are blue in the face.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 13, 2007)

dg806 said:


> What are your stats now? Do you even need to go that route?



Bump, please answer this.


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Mar 13, 2007)

First off bro,lets get some history on you.

It seems like this is your first cycle?If your thinking of using and have to ask about anything other injectable's than you may want to wait till you are more familiar with it.The safest cycles are inj's. 

Secondly,you don't want to run drol during pct.PCT is for coming off cycle and bringing your body back into producing on its own.Running drol during this period completely goes against what pct is for.

Post some stats on yourself,age,yrs training,wt.,goals.That way we can better guide you.


----------



## mgs (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi,

I did not mention running anadrol as part of pct!??...lol. I asked if anyone had run anadrol without injectables and used mabe nolvadex or clomid during pct.

I have done one cycle of test and d-bol and a test/deca before and was looking into the possiblily of different anadrol cycles.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 14, 2007)

It is this simple: You will keep no gains from an anadrol only cycle. You will likely experience some liver and prostate damage. All the clomid and nolva in the world won't change that.


----------



## mgs (Mar 14, 2007)

that wasnt my intention, but as for that last post i have read some very different reviews about anadrol cycles especially first timers who use anadrol only can keep gain and gain very well. just what ive read


----------



## mgs (Mar 14, 2007)

So in most cases people use Sustanon 250 or Testosterone Enanthate after discontinuing the use of anadrol in the cycle to reduce the loss of gains. besides these what other routes can be taken to keep gains? Im meaning non injectables, (dont ask discretion issues, my preference doesnt count on this one) followed by good pct


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 14, 2007)

mgs;1584772[SIZE="5" said:
			
		

> ]So in most cases people use Sustanon 250 or Testosterone Enanthate after discontinuing the use of anadrol[/SIZE] in the cycle to reduce the loss of gains. besides these what other routes can be taken to keep gains? Im meaning non injectables, (dont ask discretion issues, my preference doesnt count on this one) followed by good pct



yaaaaa, um wrong, if anadrol is use in a cycle it is most likely at the beggining of a 10-12 week cycle, the anadrol is used for ussually just the first 4 weeks to kick start if a long ester is used as a base. you really need to read cause you have no idea, if your scared of needles go the ph route, your years from being able to use anadrol, you do realize anadrol is one of the most toxic steroids right? and the only one directly linked to cancer?


----------



## mgs (Mar 14, 2007)

yes i know all about anadrol and its effects uses and sides thanks. as you said in the earlier post it is commonly used to kickstart a cycle, which IS what i stated in my post.(my fault if you found it was badly worded) i simply asked if anyone had experience of anadrol used in an oral based cycle, if you havent then dont worry just dont bother ranting.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 14, 2007)

mgs said:


> So in most cases people use Sustanon 250 or Testosterone Enanthate after discontinuing the use of anadrol in the cycle to reduce the loss of gains. besides these what other routes can be taken to keep gains? Im meaning non injectables, (dont ask discretion issues, my preference doesnt count on this one) followed by good pct



NO. It is used at the beginning of a cycle, WITH some type of test. This has NOTHING to do with loss of gains. You gain in your cycle, then during PC, you will loose some, depending on how quick you can restore your natural test levels. Nothing else will help you. You fail to post what I have asked for. You obviously need to do some reading and studying. 
Thread closed.


----------

